# LGA 1156 Mini itx build, tiny but powerful



## alucasa (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been preparing for this build for some time. I had to wait mainly because I had to wait on DFI LGA 1156 Mini Itx to stock.

Finally, it arrived today after waiting 4 weeks. (God, I bloodly hope it's not DOA!)

The whole build is going into my current set up. 

What's inside of that tiny box is Q8200, 4GB, 2 HDDs (500gb / 750gb), HD 4850, Slimline SATA DVD-R drive. The USB external drive on top is a 500gb backup drive where I store data in case I go mobile.





I am going to gut it out and replace it with this new build and put the old rig on sale on this forum later (for cheap) to fund for a SSD.





i5-750 and a cheap heatsink just to replace noisy intel default heatsink. I don't get many choices in heatsinks due to severe restrictions in space.





I ordered shortest SATA cables (6 inch) with 90 degree connect on one side to minimize wasted cords.





2 x 2gb DDR3.





The key component which delayed this build for over a month.





It's finally here.

Anyhoo, I am getting ready for this build. I will first make sure the mobo works before gutting out my current build, then I will be golden.

Wish luck to me.


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice Build Al, I'm working on an almost identical build myself. I only have 2 parts left to order, the DFI mobo and a mini ITX case. The problem that I have is finding a small case that has decent interior layout, good looks and build quality. What model is the SiverStone case in the first picture?


----------



## OmfgCoke (Feb 23, 2010)

Might want to wait the month for sugo07 mini itx case. It features 600 psu, and space for a 5970!

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1180/1/


----------



## ERazer (Feb 23, 2010)

OmfgCoke said:


> Might want to wait the month for sugo07 mini itx case. It features 600 psu, and space for a 5970!
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1180/1/



omg love that case, i might build mini itx just for crunching


----------



## alucasa (Feb 23, 2010)

OmfgCoke said:


> Might want to wait the month for sugo07 mini itx case. It features 600 psu, and space for a 5970!
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1180/1/



Unfortunately for me, I don't generally spend over $200 for a video card. A similar principle goes for CPU also (300 for CPU), so the sugo SG06 case is perfect for me.



T-Bob said:


> Nice Build Al, I'm working on an almost identical build myself. I only have 2 parts left to order, the DFI mobo and a mini ITX case. The problem that I have is finding a small case that has decent interior layout, good looks and build quality. What model is the SiverStone case in the first picture?



The case is Sugo SG06B (S for silver)

http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=SG06&area=

Few additional pictures.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm envious!  That would be great for a LAN party...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

I built a Q9400 system after reading your last log (Q8200-Mice), I'm looking forward to this one


----------



## alucasa (Feb 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I built a Q9400 system after reading your last log (Q8200-Mice), I'm looking forward to this one



Glad that I inspired someone. 

The build is done. Fortunately, no parts was defective. 
The project itself is not fully done though. I need to throw in a SSD in there. I am thinking of Intel MLC 80gb SSD, but I currently lack fund to do that. I will replace my main drive with SSD in few weeks or if my Q8200-Mice sells. Whichever comes first.













Excuse the messy cabling. There is simply no room to work with, but I tell you that it was messier with Q8200-Mice. In this build, I used 6 inch sata cables where I was able to save some space.






Q8200-Mice is now out of commission. I plan to put her on sale in Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway Forum soon.


----------



## OmfgCoke (Feb 24, 2010)

I hear ya. I actually recently bought all kinds of new parts for a i7 920 build, including the giant beautiful corsair 800D case. I might be traveling asia for a year, a couple months in each country I choose. I am kind of stuck between finishing or just selling and buying a laptop. I'm also considering using that new sugo07 case. I could take it with me and it could house a new gpu.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 24, 2010)

alucasa said:


> [url]http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7541/img2059p.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Q8200-Mice is now out of commission. I plan to put her on sale in Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway Forum soon.



Get ahold of me before your part out. I'd probably want that board and chip for prototyping.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 11, 2010)

An update.

Due to the heatsink being too noisy, I've managed to locate a decent cooler this time. It took some research to find the perfect cooler.


----------

